# Best set up '11 Tundra Fisher



## pancepance

Hello,
I found this site recently and have already found a vast amount of good info.
I have been out of the plow business for years. My service business has decided to add plowing as a service for this season. I have a few trucks already set up to do the majority of the work having heavy duty equip and plows.
My issue is this:
I have a 2011 Tundra Limited double cab. I'd like to put a plow on this truck as well. Primarilly to be used as a backup, and most likely to do a handful of residential driveways no more than 100' length and the parking lots of my 5 buildigns. These lots have about 20 parking spaces so they are not huge.
I know the Tundra is a 1/2 ton and isnt ideal for commercial use but I still want to have it available for some smaller stuff. I have researched online, and spoke with the local dealer. I'm finding similar info. I keep hearing that I should stick with a Fisher plow. the HT or SD seem to be the suggested unit. I cant seem to find out what the difference between the 2 of these are. I went to fisher website and see theres a small weight difference, and a 1" blade height difference, I see that one has a chain system and I assume the other doesnt. I've been out long enough to not have much knowledge of what a non-chain system is. Is that better or worse? If the cost between the 2 isn not the determining factor, which set up is better overall? I know the tundra has front end issue with clearance height but my truck has a 3/1" lift with 5100's and stiffer springs so I know it can handle the weight of each plow as well as not have issue with ground clearance. One dealer told me to get the HT and 2 others said SD. Its confusing because I just cant seem to find out what the difference is. From the website I am guessing the HT is designed for a 1/2 ton application so what is the SD designed for? Is it for 1/2 tons and smaller? Or is it for 1/2 ton and heavier? I want to get the biggest, strongest, best set up available to me at this time.
I see a few guys on here have fisher plows and appreciate any advice or comments.
The SD costs a little more than the HT but the cost does not bother me. I dont want to buy something and find out later I should have went with something different. 
Any comments are appreciated. 
I will be searching the site for more info to add to what I've already found. This place has tons of useful info.
Thanks


----------



## 04tundra

Theres a member on here that has a 7.5 fisher SD on his 2010 tundra. i have a boss 7' poly just because it was what i could find around here for sale. the tundra is the most heavy duty 1/2 ton truck on the market so you should have no problem with the work you are doing.


----------



## mercer_me

Stay away from the HT, they are very light duty. You should go with the SD, it's a lot more rugged and you will be a lot more happy with it. I like my SD a lot. The only thing I would change is when the poly cutting edge is worn out, I'm going to put a steel cutting edge on it.


----------



## H20-32

*snowplows*

PancePance,

The way your truck is setup, with lift in front end etc.. You should have no problem carrying the weight of the heavier duty plows. We run a 7-6" Boss super duty with Boss wings on our 08 Tundra over 700lbs 3 years running no problems. We upfitted the front end as well, the truck drops 1/2 or so when the plow is raised. Good luck


----------



## Spudman

I vote for the X-Blade; mine works great (7.5 ft). Sometimes I even use my father's 8.5 ft HD Fisher blade if he's out of town.


----------



## 04tundra

wow nice truck you have there spudman /\

what lift/tires do you have?


----------



## Spudman

*Tundra Specs*

I have Bilstein 5100 struts set at 2.5" of front lift with Timbrens on all four corners. For the winter I have Cooper TrailCutter 275/70/18 tires on stock rims. During the rest of the year I run BFG All Terrain 305/65/18 on Ultra Grinder wheels. Looks better in the summer.


----------



## 04tundra

looks good, im saving for my lift, i will probably get the bilsteins or the toytec 3/1 with BFG AT 295/70/18


----------



## mercer_me

The Tundra is looking great Spud Man.


----------



## Stik208

Stock wheels look better I think.


----------



## 04tundra

i took a couple pics today of mine..ps the hood was popped


----------



## mercer_me

04tundra;1378554 said:


> i took a couple pics today of mine..ps the hood was popped


That 7' plow must not clear the tires very good.


----------



## wanagofaster

Im liking the back racks on the tundras. The problem im having is im afraid when I put my magnetic light on the roof of my truck im going to scratch the hell out of it. The solution im thinking is im going to put a piece of that clear film on the roof so it dont scratch it. Hopefully it wont blow off going down the highway. IMO Western has got the best mounting system out there with the least amount of junk bolted on the truck and you get to keep your skidplate. The Tundra handles my 7'6'' pro plow great


----------



## mercer_me

wanagofaster;1379616 said:


> Im liking the back racks on the tundras. The problem im having is im afraid when I put my magnetic light on the roof of my truck im going to scratch the hell out of it. The solution im thinking is im going to put a piece of that clear film on the roof so it dont scratch it. Hopefully it wont blow off going down the highway.
> 
> IMO Western has got the best mounting system out there with the least amount of junk bolted on the truck and you get to keep your skidplate. The Tundra handles my 7'6'' pro plow great


This is a video of the rack on my Dad's Tundra. 



 We put our strobe and back up lights on the rack.

You don't have to take your skid plate off with Fisher push plates either. I like the Fisher Minute Mount 2 System.


----------



## Detour Diablo

Hey guys i am new to the site and have been out of plowing for a couple of year. I just bought a 2008 Tundra Double Cab with the 5.7 and am looking to put a plow on it. What do you think is my best option and what do i have to do to my truck (lift,shocks?) to make it work best. I would like to put the biggest plow on it but i went to the local plow shop and they only recommend a Fisher HT or SD. Obviously a x blade works from what i see on this thread..... Any suggestion and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hedgehog

Hey Detour Diablo, I have a Curtis 7'6" SnoPro plow for sale on craigslist in your area. It is currently mounted on my 2011 Tundra doublecab. I paid $4500 new for the set up and I'm asking $3,200. Its two seasons old and always garaged. If interested, call (508) 574-0888.


----------



## mercer_me

Detour Diablo;1394917 said:


> Hey guys i am new to the site and have been out of plowing for a couple of year. I just bought a 2008 Tundra Double Cab with the 5.7 and am looking to put a plow on it. What do you think is my best option and what do i have to do to my truck (lift,shocks?) to make it work best. I would like to put the biggest plow on it but i went to the local plow shop and they only recommend a Fisher HT or SD. Obviously a x blade works from what i see on this thread..... Any suggestion and advice would be greatly appreciated.


Since the 7.5' Xblade weighs 742lb and the 8' HD weighs 717lb, I don't see why you couldn't put an 8' HD on it. If I was going to do it again with a Tundra, I think that's what I would do.


----------



## sld92e_23

I say XBLADE


----------



## Tundraplow07

sld92e_23;1395818 said:


> I say XBLADE


Hey Man How are You Doing ? I haven't seen you on the Tundra Forum in a while, This Is Henry with the 07 Blue Streak Tundra Down In Mass


----------



## Tundraplow07

H20-32;1372962 said:


> PancePance,
> 
> The way your truck is setup, with lift in front end etc.. You should have no problem carrying the weight of the heavier duty plows. We run a 7-6" Boss super duty with Boss wings on our 08 Tundra over 700lbs 3 years running no problems. We upfitted the front end as well, the truck drops 1/2 or so when the plow is raised. Good luck


Hey H20 I Love Your Set Up! 
Haven't seen you on the Tundra forum in a while either, Gotta get a meet going again at braintree toyota.


----------



## Tundraplow07

Hey Pancepance 
I Got a 7.5 Snow Dogg setup on My 07 Tundra







Its seems to be a great plow so far but I haven't gotten the chance to use it cause the weather sucks and doesn't want to snow.you should check them out the plow is a Medium Duty


----------



## sld92e_23

Hi Henry....Id be down for another meet at braintree toyotaThumbs Up



Tundraplow07;1413062 said:


> Hey Man How are You Doing ? I haven't seen you on the Tundra Forum in a while, This Is Henry with the 07 Blue Streak Tundra Down In Mass


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I'm surprised no one mentioned Snoway 26 7'6". Come sin under 500#s no more poly for those that were concerned about its durability, and it has down pressure. With the optional 6" Scoops on each end, you effectively would have a 8'6" plow in a half ton plow. The 29HDs are designed to be more of a HD 1/2 ton plow so your still pretty well under the stress on the front end.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.312813352070402.100936.124310997587306&type=3


----------



## linycctitan

My steel 26 series Snoway has been very good to me, and am looking into adding wings.


----------



## JTK324

so you guys with the 7'6' x blade what did you do to the front ends to help i just put bigger tirers on my factory wheels but now i need to find myself a plow and every time i start thinking about this i get a headache because i want to do it right!!


----------



## Spudman

JTK324;1432146 said:


> so you guys with the 7'6' x blade what did you do to the front ends to help i just put bigger tirers on my factory wheels but now i need to find myself a plow and every time i start thinking about this i get a headache because i want to do it right!!


OME heavy duty coils (200# heavier rating than stock)
Bilstein 5100 leveling struts
Timbren bumpstops
880 lbs ballast

This setup allows me to carry the X-Blade with no tire rub. My winter tires are 33.3" tall on stock rims. In the summer I run 34" tires on Ultra Grinder wheels. I will duplicate this setup on my next Tundra, or build my own air-ride kit.


----------



## sld92e_23

I just have a toytec 3" lift and front timbrens... I dont even use a ballast, short of some shovels and a snowblower in the back....



JTK324;1432146 said:


> so you guys with the 7'6' x blade what did you do to the front ends to help i just put bigger tirers on my factory wheels but now i need to find myself a plow and every time i start thinking about this i get a headache because i want to do it right!!


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1432284 said:


> OME heavy duty coils (200# heavier rating than stock)
> Bilstein 5100 leveling struts
> Timbren bumpstops
> 880 lbs ballast
> 
> This setup allows me to carry the X-Blade with no tire rub. My winter tires are 33.3" tall on stock rims. In the summer I run 34" tires on Ultra Grinder wheels. I will duplicate this setup on my next Tundra, or build my own air-ride kit.





sld92e_23;1433280 said:


> I just have a toytec 3" lift and front timbrens... I dont even use a ballast, short of some shovels and a snowblower in the back....


When I'm ready to buy a new truck I think I'm going to buy a Tundra and put a Fisher 8' HD on it. I need the extra 6" more than the Xblade's attack angle and great scraping.


----------



## oldmankent

My vote is for a snoway with scoop ends. Whatever you do get a plow that has the ability to have factory wings installed.


----------



## linycctitan

Spudman;1432284 said:


> OME heavy duty coils (200# heavier rating than stock)
> Bilstein 5100 leveling struts
> Timbren bumpstops
> 880 lbs ballast
> 
> This setup allows me to carry the X-Blade with no tire rub. My winter tires are 33.3" tall on stock rims. In the summer I run 34" tires on Ultra Grinder wheels. I will duplicate this setup on my next Tundra, or build my own air-ride kit.


Mmmm... Gotta say Spud, I'm not a big fan of the looks of the Tundra, but yours makes me drool for some reason. Got any m ore pics to share?Thumbs Up


mercer_me;1433401 said:


> I need the extra 6"


:laughing: sounds like a personal problem! lol j/k

So do I, that's why I'm looking into getting either the Snoway scoop wings and retrofitting them (won't be hard, just time consuming) or the Pro wings.


----------



## Spudman

I have a few pictures of the truck in this album. Some plowing, some towing, some farm pics.

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/rjcrane1/


----------



## mercer_me

Spudman;1434878 said:


> I have a few pictures of the truck in this album. Some plowing, some towing, some farm pics.
> 
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/rjcrane1/


Great pictures Spudman. I love seeing pictures of your Tundra with the plow.


----------



## linycctitan

Yup, she does look good all dressed up in her summer attire!!!


----------

